# want to buy



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Wheres a good place to find a bass boat for sale? I would really like to trade my 4 wheeler towards it. thanks


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Try Craig' s List. 

NJD


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

There's not many on there, I guess when it warms up a little bit.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/1988-skeeter-bass-boat-17ft-w-150-mariner-95427/

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Really looking for a newer aluminum boat. Thanks though


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

10-4 I'll keep a eye out for ya.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks I'm watching Craigslist, I found a 98 express just trying to decide if its a good deal.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

In Dec when I was looking for a bass boat I look on Craigslist all around the area, like to New Orleans, Jackson, Ms, Mobile, up to Montgomery and over to Dothan, Al. Look around to where there are lakes and you will find bass boats. Make sure you ask for good pictures and ask as many questions as you can think of, make a list so you won't forget. No reason to make a drive and find out something you would of known only if you had of asked. Hope this helps. I traded my bay boat for a bass boat, I had my bay listed for one day and we traded on Dec 24th, Stratos bass boat with 115 Evinrude.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks I've looked around some and all I can really find are fiberglass ones, I'm looking at a 98 express 17ft with a 90 HP Yamaha that seems to be in good shape other than a few scratches he's asking 7,000 what's it worth?


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

I've got a 2005 Triton 17' aluminum bass boat with 90hp Mercury i'm going to sell. It has a 109 Motorguide trolling motor, battery charger, galv. trailer. I'm going to sell it for around $8500.00


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

T-Blaze said:


> I've got a 2005 Triton 17' aluminum bass boat with 90hp Mercury i'm going to sell. It has a 109 Motorguide trolling motor, battery charger, galv. trailer. I'm going to sell it for around $8500.00


That's exactly what I'm looking for, would you be interested in a partial trade for a 4 Wheeler?


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

No thanks, I have one now I don't use. If you want to look or run it call me at 850-232-8396


----------



## Carolina 19 (Jan 22, 2012)

T-Blaze said:


> I've got a 2005 Triton 17' aluminum bass boat with 90hp Mercury i'm going to sell. It has a 109 Motorguide trolling motor, battery charger, galv. trailer. I'm going to sell it for around $8500.00


Now thats a First Class Aluminum Boat.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

yep, craigslist is the best bet.
Trucker, I did the same thing and went to S. of Defuniak Springs for a 12 ft. jon boat, elec. motor, 9hp gas motor and trailer for $400.00.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

What ever you do stay away from Tropical Breeze Boating Center in Sanford, FL. they have a Better Business Bureau rating of "F", I was the 30th unanswered complaint, and they're nothing but con artists and straight out thieves. I had a boat there a few years ago and they used up over 70 gallons of gas and said they never even took anyone out for a sea trial, both batteries were missing, the VHF antenna was broken off, and the swim platform ladder was bent and mangled. I bought a bass boat and left my ocean boat on consignment; biggest mistake of my life. After a while of me trying to get reimbursed they quit taking my calls.


----------

